# can you get a positive OPK after ovulation



## ThatGirl

is it possible? had pos yesterday half 2ish first thing this morning and half 2ish today, had craps last night having twitching now, could i have ovulated and had a pos after ovulation or am i still about to ovulate? cervix still HSO


----------



## caz81

Opks let you know when you are about to ovulate so I would not think you could get a positive after you have ovulated, but I might be wrong!


----------



## berrukins

Hihi, I'm looking for this answer too, as my temps don't really seem to tell me much if I have ovulated. On Wednesday, my temp first registered a spike, then after 15 mins it dropped so I locked the lower temp into my FF chart. Then later in the day, I tested OPK but nil. Second OPK test in the night showed a positive (on 2 different brands). So I was wondering if I could have possibly ovulated before & yet OPK still showed positive. 

After the positive OPK, I stopped OPK testing but carried on taking my temps. Still full of ups & downs & FF now declares I've ovulated on Wednesday night itself - 4 hours after the 1st positive OPK. Just seems very lightning quick to me!


----------



## dan-o

My positive surge lasts from anywhere between 12 hrs & 3-4 days & I have ovulated the same day I got a pos before :)

Good luck :spermy:


----------



## Petal

from what I know, the only way to tell for sure if you have O'd is to temp. Since the OPK's detect the surges of LH which is always present in our urine it doesn't confirm if ovulation actually occurred. Are you sure you O'd when you think you did? I don't know if you temp (I don't) but perhaps that could mean your still in with a chance this cycle??
:dust:to you


----------



## charlz87

I have heard that a positive OPK after OV could indicate pregnancy. Not for definite thought. Have a read of this article, it might give u more info... 
https://www.justmommies.com/articles/opk-as-hpt.shtml
FXd for you.xxx


----------



## ThatGirl

thanks ladies i do chart i either ov'ed friday night/early sat morning in sleeps.. we haven't bded since last monday tho so guess im out :( i do have hipache today tho


----------



## Lil Pink Lady

I did an OPK test a few weeks after ovulation and got a positive. 
I tested with an HPT a few days later and got a BFP, so yes you can get a +tive OPK after ovulation. I kind of knew as well though because of the funny little cramps I was getting. 
Don't take my word for it though as it might not be the case for everyone.

xx


----------



## ThatGirl

prob wont be for me, last time we bded monday night last cycle o'd saturday morning, this cycle monday morning, o'd friday night so unless the spell as made some spermies super think im out x


----------



## sarahkay

I don't know if you ever found your answer or not BUT I was using an opk and 13 days later I decided to use one...JUST TO SEE WHAT HAPPENED. I got a smiley face, which freaked me out...so the next morning I used it AGAIN and I got another smiley face. I took a pregnacy test later that day. It was positive! I then took 2 more and they were all positive. So an opk detected I was pregnant before I knew I was.


----------



## wanabamum

Well, I have just had 13 week scan where they informed me of baby's age, 4 days earlier than I thought going by my chart so if the doc is correct then I ovulated 4 days before any pos opks then had 6 positives in a row. so who knows what our bodies and those opks are doing I would strongly advise do the deed every 2 or three days until confirmed temp rise ladies xx


----------



## 20yearslater

Thank you, I have used the OPK for 6 days finally on day 7 i got my first posititve reading yesterday at noon, but my temp spiked (+3) this morning weird and I took another OPK this morning at 8:30 and it was still positive but both lines were not as dark as yesterdays but it was still a clear +. I am going to use another one at 1 or 2 and see if it's still +. But does this mean I O'd yesterday.....


----------

